# Treats and chews!



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

I was just wondering what everyone else uses as treats and chews? Since going grain-free I decided it was best to stick with grain-free treats as well.

The girls favorites are..
* Fromm Four-Star lamb with cranberry grain free treats ( I normally snap one in half and give half to each girl.) they love these and so do I because not only do they smell good but they work great as a bit of a breath freshener! There's a vendor on Amazon that sells 6 packs for $21 free shipping! 

* Natural Balance grain free treats biscuits (sweet potato & venison, potato & duck, and sweet potato and fish)

* Natural Balance Duck and potato roll ( this is the only NB roll that is grain free. I have a 1lb roll I cut into little bites and keep them in a ziplock in the fridge. I use these or their totw kibble for training treats)

They occasionally get cheese or carrots or a frozen treat filled kong closed with canned pumpkin. 

As for chews their favorite is beef tendons. They also like bully sticks, antlers and knee cap bones.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

treats is somethin dexter has tried a huggggeeeee variety of. u name the treat in the u.s and he most likely tried it. when he was a pup i did feed him the natual balance one but it was only 5 biscuits in up until he discoevered more delicious treata and stopped eatin those so off in the garbage those went lol. i say just go in the pet store and just pick out treats that u would actualy want to eat, that usually works fkr me. dex loves the canyOKn creek duck tenders or even the other brand ones, as long as its those chicken tenders, duck tenders, turkey tenders, ham tenders...u get the idea  he also loves those blueberry treats in that blue bag. as for chews he loves bullysticks, bullybites, antlers of deer anf elk, beefhide, porkhide, a occasional rawhide, pigs ears...almost everythin but kangaroo


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> dex loves the canyOKn creek duck tenders or even the other brand ones, as long as its those chicken tenders, duck tenders, turkey tenders, ham tenders...u get the idea


Please read labels and be careful when buying the chicken strips from Canyon Creek. They are sourced from China. (Read the small print. Yes, it says they are manufactured in the USA, but the birds come from China). This product is also 'sterilized' which means it has been irradiated.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

heya brody i knew someone would comment on that lol. ive done extensive research on that brand. im not against treats from china. but thanks for the concern as always


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Waggin train is the same company as canyon creek. And yes, it is sourced from China as well. 

I personally will not feed ANY treats that are sourced from China and I urge others to do their research before assuming a product is safe. Manufacturers have gotten even more tricky and will label the package "made in USA" but read the fine print, the birds are sourced from China.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

I was using vitality sweet potato treats for a bit but then found out they where made in china so I stopped. The girls loved them though....


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I use:

ZiwiPeak Treats
Stella & Chewy's Carnivore Kisses
Orijen kibble(I have an old sample bag I am trying to use up as treats)

Himalayan Chews
Bully sticks
duck/chicken feet

Lion loves those duck and chicken jerky things, but I no longer buy them after learning they come from China


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

missy_r said:


> Himalayan chews


I've been wanting to get these. Do they last long?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

RandomMusing said:


> I've been wanting to get these. Do they last long?


Sorry, I forgot to respond to your post. Yes, they last forever! I buy one small dog pack that comes with 3-4 chews. It takes them at least a month to wear one down.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

missy_r said:


> Sorry, I forgot to respond to your post. Yes, they last forever! I buy one small dog pack that comes with 3-4 chews. It takes them at least a month to wear one down.


Oh good, I ended up ordering a couple of these. Cant wait for the girls to try them!


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

I give my Chi deer antlers. I love them due to them lasting so long and they give off no odor. As for treats, she will take her regular ZiwiPeak food for treats lol.


----------

